# A Blue Dwarf - 9 months old



## Ava (Mar 18, 2011)

I saw this little guy on PDB and thought I'd share. I doubt he's at risk, people are probably lining up for him.

Dwarf GSD puppy | Adopt a German Shepherd | German Shepherds | Montana German Shepherd Rescue


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Sad...

Hopefully he gets a good home though.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Enchanting little guy, he reminds me of a Kit fox with those ears..... whoever adopts him will have to be prepared that he may not live very long, that's the down side with dwarfs. 
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## prophecy (May 29, 2008)

He's cute. It's a shame life expectancy may not be full,but I really hope he finds a good home.Susan I thought the same thing! He does look fox-like with the small features and the big ears.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Most dwarfs have that fox look to them. 

And he gets the combo of being a blue shepherd and a dwarf... I wonder what the odds of that is? I've seen blues and I've seen dwarfs, but never the mix. Hopefully who ever bred this dog is never breeding either of those dogs (sire and dam) ever again.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I want that little Gremlin. :wub:


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> I want that little Gremlin. :wub:


 That is what I thought he looked like too!! Even maybe a little like an Ewok too! I shall name him Wicket  As a kid I use t ask my Mom for an Ewok! But on a serious note, I know he is cute and all, but it obviously is not something that is desirable. I hope he gets put into good hands, someone that is able to give him the proper care he will need. I know he seems healthy, but from what I have heard, problems arise quitoftenrn in dwarfs


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

and I am sorry for double posting, I did check, but I guess I didn't look far enough back!


----------

